# Marcel Fässler To Drive Audi R10 TDI, Paired with Pirro in ALMS



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Ingolstadt – The Swiss racing driver Marcel Fässler (32) gets the chance to contest two races in the American Le Mans Series with the Audi R10 TDI. The former DTM driver starts at Road America (9 August) and Detroit (30 August) for Team Audi Sport North America as team-mate to Emanuele Pirro. 
* Full Story *


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Marcel Fässler To Drive Audi R10 TDI, Paired with Pirro in ALMS ([email protected])*

There are two rumors that I've heard on why Audi went after Fassler.
The first is that Dindo is considering scaling back his sportscar racing efforts due to old age(which makes some but only a little sense-Pirro is older, and looks set to do the full ALMS season sans Sebring). It's thought by some that some of the accidents that Capello has had have had a negative effect on his and Audi Sport's morale(though some can be attributed to overagressive-ness and most to bad luck/being in the wrong place at the wrong time). But I think the last two LMS races and any additional ALMS races Dindo does will tell the story.
But the big one is that Kristensen is considering hanging up his helmet in DTM. TK is still suffering lingering effects from his '07 accident at Hockenheim(in addition to a concussion, Tom almost broke his neck), and reportedly he and Audi want TK to spend his last few years as an active, full-time Audi driver in sportscars. So perhaps we may see Tom back in the ALMS/LMS soon, with Fassler taking his DTM seat.
Fassler, unlike some of Audi's current young DTM drivers, has a proven winning track record in professional sportscar racing, and(like Luhr, Werner, and Rocky) has considerable GT racing experience. I hope he does well in week and a half's time.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Marcel Fässler To Drive Audi R10 TDI, Paired with Pirro in ALMS (chernaudi)*

Interesting. The age thing is different from guy to guy and style to style. Pirro tends to be the consistent and steady driver who rarely sets the fastest lap time. He admitted this much at Le Mans this year, but that explains why he's got one of the most impressive records ever for podium finishes at Le Mans and not all-out wins.
Dindo tends to be more all-out.... not as much as McNish, but anyone who watched those last few races in the ALMS last year has to be impressed with Dindo's abilities. If he wants to scale back though, it is what it is.
It's funny on DTM vs. sportscar. I know Luhr didn't like it at all and that's why he left DTM after one year. Marco Werner never took a seat in DTM and elected to stay in the ALMS and I hear that he'd been offered a seat for sure. Pirro and Biela haven't gone back except very sporadically. 
I don't know much about Fassler, but I'd really like to see Audi bring in an American or even an American duo or threesome to run Le Mans. Someone like Graham Rahal would be an interesting addition.


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Marcel Fässler To Drive Audi R10 TDI, Paired with Pirro in ALMS ([email protected])*

Audi had Paul Edwards in a driver development program back in the early R8 days, but allowed him to leave when they didn't have anything for him(Audi didn't get back to DTM until 2004), and now he drives for Pratt&Miller in Grand Am.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Marcel Fässler To Drive Audi R10 TDI, Paired with Pirro in ALMS (chernaudi)*

It's too bad so many top quality drivers have moved to NASCAR. That series is just so uninspiring. Dario's gone, Juan Pablo, Hornish Jr., etc., etc. I hear Paul Tracy is considering an ALMS bid and, as controversial as she is, I think Danica would bring some attention to the series.


----------



## 2035cc16v (May 18, 2000)

*Re: Marcel Fässler To Drive Audi R10 TDI, Paired with Pirro in ALMS ([email protected])*

I think Danica in a sports car would be a good thing... she didnt do that badly a few years ago in the ferrari..And while the series is growing in popularity, she definitely couldnt hurt that aspect as well...though i have no desire to see her in an audi firesuit (ok maybe half an audi firesuit








)


----------

